# Portable toilets



## 16031 (Jun 10, 2005)

I am actually looking into buying a porta potty so I can actually leave my house. (Also, one of those pop-up privacy shelters.) Anyone have a portable toilet they can recommend? We need it to be fully self contained, able to be easily emptied into a 'real' toilet, small enough to fit in the trunk, and not smell while it's waiting to be emptied. If anyone has bought one, please share your recommendation. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

I purchased a portable toilet at my local Wal-Mart recently...it was in the sporting goods section. It's made for hunting/camping/boating trips. I don't remember the brand name, but they have one on Wal-Mart.com which is about $90. and looks even better than the one I got. I needed to purchase it because I was having plumbing work done in my bathroom and I only have one bathroom. My elderly mom couldn't go without a toilet for that long, so I had to go out and purchase it. It was about $50. You fill a chamber with water and you put some blue anti-smell stuff (which they provide) in the "catcher" part. You do your business, then you pressing a lever up and down which "flushes" it with the fresh water, and the fresh water swirls around. Then you pull out a level and the stuff goes down. When you put the lever back in, it is then trapped in there. When we used it, it did not smell at all. You empty it by opening a knob (to let air get in) and it empties right into your regular toilet.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Mommy-We had a regular kind like for camping in our big van for many years when we travelled..I had a curtain thing installed back on the ceiling.It was great comfort!However-the post before mine describes a better type that can be easily emptied. The camping ones are similar to the one described..in that the water flushes everything into a lower chamber and they do not smell..but I never thought they were what you would call "easy" to empty into a toilet...there was a screw off cap, then you had to lift the whole bottom unit (which could be kind of heavy with the water you flushed down) and tip it to pour.Having written that...there are also just kind of pop up toilet stands and bags you can put in them.The bags have a powdery absorbant stuff that turns the liquid into "gel". These are called "Wag Bags" and I found them in a little catalog called Camp-Mor. With these you have no water, and just seal up the bag with waste and dispose of it.Good luckJeanne


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

That makes me want to buy one..but I'd be so embarrassed to use it! I'd need like a big van and some curtains, and that I don't have. How would you go about using it if you're in a regular car?


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Grace- that's a good question, and of course depends on your size and the size of your car.(and how limber you are) But, obviously if you travel with others that don't understand your situation, in a small car, there would be no easy way to "go"...even in a bag.I have a mid sized SUV and I could use it in the very back area, or actually if the passenger seat was up, I could squat wiht a bag on the floor if I had to.Having written that...there is no easy way to use it in front of anyone else like you could in a big van, like I noted. There are some creative ideas here, I remember reading that someone when travelling, just stops the car-opens both doors toward the shoulder of the road...to make "walls"..and uses a bag if they need to.(outside of the car) I never have...but could be done. All those ideas can make things less stressful if you feel there is some "out" for you when you really need it.Jeanne


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

I have a Van with the tinted windows and have used a basic portable toilet in it for the last 2 years. I can see out, but others cannot see in. It is always in the back of my Van and what a lifesaver. Bought the potty at Campmoor online.Char


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

Theres a new potable loo thats designed for the back of cars... saw it on tv yesterday.... was on this mornng itv.com .... though you had to have the back chiars/seat down in the car. dont know if it was any good good if you dont have passengers i suppose


----------



## guest99 (Feb 26, 2004)

This is an awesome idea (portable toilets). Now here's my question. I have 4 kids: ages 11,5,3,1. For those of you w/kids, how do you explain having a toilet in the back of your van/car/suv? I am a bit embarrased about even having IBS-d, and my dd (age 11) is NOT understanding. I had to go SO BAD on a trip once, and almost had to go in a plastic bag. We ended up miraculously finding a restroom stop in time. But in the meantime, she was in the back saying things like, 'oh, gross" mom, don't!" etc.... Thanks.


----------

